# My new Vanzolinii and Escudo



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

For your viewing pleasure...

Escudo pair










Male










Female










Group of 4 Vanzolinii


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

absolutely beautiful frogs...


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

My exact thoughts.
Simply Stunning!
Escudo does it for me hehe 


kawickstrom said:


> absolutely beautiful frogs...


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

OH MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope Mark brings some of those vanzolinis down to us soon.

Those are NICE!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

There are no words to describe those Vanzolinii.

John


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!

So, where does one get a pair of Escudos these days?


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome frogs, best of luck with them. Let me know when I can get some young from you.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't wait to do some observing tomorrow on my day off. The Vanzo's appear to be almost fearless they are out so much!

Bob I will let you know when they start laying !!!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Those Vanzolinii are stunning little frogs.


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

I just got my vanzos today as wel, I will post better pics later. Im off to work...


----------



## papaK (Apr 4, 2007)

Those Vanzolinii are awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Best of luck with those guys, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Beautiful frogs all around!!

I never knew what everyone saw in the vanzolinii until I saw those first two photos MD. I never knew they were so metallic! The shimmer of those little limey green spots is phenomenal. Congratulations!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Love the Vanzolinii! Where did you guys get them? How much do they cost? 
Be sure to post LOTS of pics! 
Thanks- Luis


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

the frogs look amazing! Both are some of my favs though I have yet to see either in person


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

edwing206 said:


> Love the Vanzolinii! Where did you guys get them? How much do they cost?
> Be sure to post LOTS of pics!
> Thanks- Luis


sean stew....vanzo's was $200 each! from what i was told...well worth it.


----------



## builder74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice!! I got three glad to see you got them ,you are close to me hope we can help each other if we need to pair them up.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

congrats. there beautiful. best of luck....


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

MaxB22 said:


> sean stew....vanzo's was $200 each! from what i was told...well worth it.


I'm sure they are worth it! They look so awesome! I'd love to get some of those. I'll try to get a summer job and save up.


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome frogs guys! I'm picking up my vanzo's from Sean tomorrow!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments. My Canon point and shoot really does them no justice! They are so much more vibrant in real life...both the Escudo and vanzo's. I am trying to decide if I want to purchse the new Canon X1i or the older XSi, but as soon as I decide you can bet there will be tons of pics of all my frogs!

The Vanzo's are from Sean Stewart and the Escudo are from Chris at Dart Frog Depot. 

Builder - I picked up 4 to better the chances of a pair, but I am surely open to trading frogs to ensure we have pairs...all we can do right now is wait !


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on some beautiful frogs guys. I received my 2 vanzos from Sean earlier today. Unfortunately, the only camera I have is on my cell phone, so I don't have any pictures. I wouldn't mind helping out trying to create some pairs, keep me in mind if and when you're looking.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> ......The Vanzo's appear to be almost fearless they are out so much!.....


I agree about them being bold, I received a group of them today also. They started eating as soon as I put them in the QT tank. They never bolted or tried to run and hide the slightest. Here are a few pics.

_R. vanzolini_






































Enjoy!

Marc


**


----------



## builder74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice!! It would be nice to make a database of who got them this round and when they are sexable add that to it so we can keep the same shipment together. I know frogtracks will work but everybody would have to do it. It may be just as easy to make a chart and keep it on a new thread so we can search later for it.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great looking frogs MarcNem! Great pics too! 
How come everyone is getting them in all of a sudden? Did Sean just get a recent import or are they CB?


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

As far as I know all of the frogs that Sean imprted from Europe were CB. He advertised the vanzolini as "half grown" 

Marc


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

MarcNem said:


> As far as I know all of the frogs that Sean imprted from Europe were CB. He advertised the vanzolini as "half grown"
> 
> Marc



Cool, thanks for the info, great to know. I really want some of these, and verdaderos.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Just wanted to refresh this thread with an update and see who is turning out with what?

Out of my group of 4... 1 has died, 2 I have witnessed call, and the other I assume is a submissive male since it hides all the time. Anybody end up with more females than males that wants to trade?


----------

